# What were your GROSS SALES for 2012?



## Chasper (Jan 14, 2013)

This is an annual poll that has been taken in 6 of the last 7 years. You can see the results of previous polls here What were your GROSS SALES for 2010 and here What were your GROSS SALES for 2011


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 14, 2013)

Chasper said:


> This is an annual poll that has been taken in 6 of the last 7 years. You can see the results of previous polls here What were your GROSS SALES for 2010 and here What were your GROSS SALES for 2011


Nothing works!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 14, 2013)

The poll is NOT visible. Kindly try again since I always look forward to this data.

Thanks.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 14, 2013)

One clarification needed Gerry . Is this just pens , or all of our turned items ?


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't sell gross things!


----------



## Chasper (Jan 15, 2013)

I started working on this yesterday and ran out of time.  I thought I had backed out of everything and planned to start over when I could finish it up.  Apparently I didn't quite back all the way out.  Ignore this for now, I'll do the complete poll when I get the opportunity to do it correctly.
Gerry


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, Gerry!


----------

